# Amtrak Dining on Coast Starlight in July 2021?



## Magnatripper (Apr 2, 2021)

Does anybody know if Amtrak Coast Starlight will be replacing microwave meals with real on site prepared fresh food by July 2021?


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 2, 2021)

Probably ... but maybe not. 

On the booking page, click on the small "Details" arrow under the train's arrival time. If you do this for a Coast Starlight in July, you'll see "Traditional Dining" listed under amenities. The current offering is called "Flexible Dining".

Most people on this board take this to mean Traditional Dining will be returning to all Western trains as of the return to the full schedule at the end of May.

However, one board member just reported that an Amtrak On-Board Staff member told him Traditional Dining will not return until late summer. The issue is currently being debated by the more active members of this board.


----------



## tim49424 (Apr 2, 2021)

Cal said:


> Heres the thread: Amtrak Dining



The OP can't read this unless he or she becomes a member. This is the guest forum.


----------



## Cal (Apr 3, 2021)

tim49424 said:


> The OP can't read this unless he or she becomes a member. This is the guest forum.


Whoops..


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 3, 2021)

tim49424 said:


> The OP can't read this unless he or she becomes a member. This is the guest forum.


Guests can read any posts, except the members upcoming travel forum. What they can’t do is post anywhere except in the guest forum.

Tim, I’m not picking on you.


----------



## railiner (Apr 3, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Guests can read any posts, except the members upcoming travel forum. What they can’t do is post anywhere except in the guest forum.
> 
> Tim, I’m not picking on you.


Then perhaps the mod's can combine these identically named threads?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 3, 2021)

railiner said:


> Then perhaps the mod's can combine these identically named threads?


But then the guest won't be able to respond...


----------



## railiner (Apr 3, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> But then the guest won't be able to respond...


Oh. Okay, then, never mind...


----------



## tim49424 (Apr 3, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Guests can read any posts, except the members upcoming travel forum. What they can’t do is post anywhere except in the guest forum.
> 
> Tim, I’m not picking on you.



I didn't realize that. I'd assumed that until they joined, they didn't have the ability to do anything but post in the guest forum. Of course, you know what they say about assuming things. LOL


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 3, 2021)

tim49424 said:


> I didn't realize that. I'd assumed that until they joined, they didn't have the ability to do anything but post in the guest forum. Of course, you know what they say about assuming things. LOL


But how would they learn how great the forum members are if they couldn’t read our posts.


----------



## jis (Apr 4, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> But how would they learn how great the forum members are if they couldn’t read our posts.


Scanning through the heated debate that took place when posting by guests in the rest of the forums was discontinued (if still available online) can be quite illuminating regarding the issues involved. IIRC things got pretty heated at one point.


----------



## Maverickstation (Apr 4, 2021)

Magnatripper said:


> Does anybody know if Amtrak Coast Starlight will be replacing microwave meals with real on site prepared fresh food by July 2021?



There remains a question as to when Traditional Dining will return to the Western Long Distance trains, however it is important to point out 
that Traditional Dining Service does not mean all food is prepare on board. Many of the Lunch and Dinner Entrees are prepared off board (often Sous vide) and then reheated and plated in the diner kitchen. The Flat Iron Steak is grilled to order, as are the scrambled eggs, but all the breakfast meats are the pre-cooked, heat and eat variety. This is why Amtrak includes this note on it's webpage *Amtrak does not offer meals specifically designated as low fat, low cholesterol, low sodium, gluten free, wheat free or peanut free. Most dinner entrees are not prepared on the dining car. The fat, cholesterol, sodium, gluten, wheat and peanut content may vary, and cannot be controlled or modified by the chef. Certain menu items are inherently low in fat, cholesterol and/or sodium and may be ordered from the regular menu. The waiter or lead service attendant can provide guidance.*

Ken


----------



## nhow (Aug 1, 2021)

We had to cancel our trip from Minneapolis to San Francisco due to the possibility of no through train service between Portland and San Fran. However we still intend to take the Coast Starlight from San Fran to Santa Barbara in mid Sept. Hoping the dining car will be back on this service by then.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 1, 2021)

Full service dining has returned to the Coast Starlight for sleeper car passengers.


----------



## nhow (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks, that's great. We will have a roomette so think dining will be included.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 2, 2021)

nhow said:


> Thanks, that's great. We will have a roomette so think dining will be included.


Yep, enjoy your Lunch as you roll down through the Hills and then come out on the Beautiful Coast.

Depending on your Time Keeping, you may or may not have Dinner in the Diner, but Santa Barbara has some excellent places to eat!


----------



## nhow (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks. Hopefully we will be in Santa Barbara in time for dinner with my daughter. Over two years since I've seen her. If the train is very late we can dine on the train.


----------

